

How consciousness works - kayoone
http://aeon.co/magazine/being-human/how-consciousness-works/

======
geophile
Equating attention to an internal mapping of mental processes makes sense. I
don't see how that leads to the subjective feeling of consciousness. This
article, and Dennett's Consciousness Explained both argue for schemas that
would seem to accompany consciousness, or even be necessary for it. But they
are both unsatisfying because they don't explain the subjective part.

I can imagine software interacting with sensors of the real world, and many
levels of organization above that, in which there are schemas allowing for
symbolic manipulation of the layer below. I can also imagine how such a system
might reason about (i.e., manipulate a symbolic representation of) some other
computer's layers of representation and reasoning. But I don't see how the
subjective feeling of consciousness arises here either.

